
FBI arrests alleged attacker who tweeted seizure-inducing strobe at Eichenwald - ziszis
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/17/14959168/kurt-eichenwald-fbi-arrest-strobe-epilepsy-twitter
======
M_Grey
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13895686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13895686)

